# Hall's Balsam For The Lungs



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's a fairly uncommon bottle, a Hall's Balsam For The Lungs. It has a nice cathedral look. Really pretty. Just thought that it was picture-worthy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy!


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool bottle! Where did you find it? - Joe


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 24, 2011)

The barn of the house that I found the clean out finds.[&:]


----------

